# Cryptocoryne sp 'Pahang Barat'



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

Cryptocoryne sp 'Pahang Barat' grown emersed and bearing a spathe for the first time after two years.

http://s544.photobucket.com/user/CrispinoRamos/library/Cryptocoryne sp Pahang Barat


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It looks like it is likely an affinis variety.
http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/aff/aff.html


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

AaronT said:


> It looks like it is likely an affinis variety.
> http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/aff/aff.html


Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Actually, come to think of it, I'm also certain this is the same one known simply as 'Metallic Red'. The full name is Cryptocoryne affinis 'Pahang Berat - Metallic Red'. I've flowered it submersed and it looked identical to yours. 

It would seem whatever you are doing for your Crypts lately they are all blooming lately.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

AaronT said:


> Actually, come to think of it, I'm also certain this is the same one known simply as 'Metallic Red'. The full name is Cryptocoryne affinis 'Pahang Berat - Metallic Red'. I've flowered it submersed and it looked identical to yours.
> 
> It would seem whatever you are doing for your Crypts lately they are all blooming lately.


The spring like weather in Phoenix, Arizona must be a godsend.

Aaron, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

This spathe is about 7" tall. They bloom very irregularly.
They grow emersed here and reproduces at a moderate pace. I have never tried submersed growing. This is the same affinis 'Pahang Barat' also known as 'Metallic Red'.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

saddletramp said:


> This spathe is about 7" tall. They bloom very irregularly.
> They grow emersed here and reproduces at a moderate pace. I have never tried submersed growing. This is the same affinis 'Pahang Barat' also known as 'Metallic Red'.


It's a beautiful spathe. I grow the C. 'Pahang Barat' emersed and submerged. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

AaronT and saddletramp, According to MissileBear at TPT, the Pahang Barat that he bought from me looks similar to his affinis.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Crispino Ramos said:


> AaronT and saddletramp, According to MissileBear at TPT, the Pahang Barat that he bought from me looks similar to his affinis.


Yeah, I agree they are the same thing. If you google 'Pahang Barat' you'll come up with some hits that have 'Metallic Red' tacked on the end of the name. Still, it's a great Crypt. One of the nicest ones to come into the hobby for some time.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

double post...


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

AaronT said:


> Yeah, I agree they are the same thing. If you google 'Pahang Barat' you'll come up with some hits that have 'Metallic Red' tacked on the end of the name. Still, it's a great Crypt. One of the nicest ones to come into the hobby for some time.


Thanks for the positive and informative comment.


----------

